# Advice on what to do



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

Okay, guys and gals...DeeDee is still "nesting" with that stupid cardboard roll he found, and it's been two weeks. He seems happy, but really...how long do I let this go on? It can't be good for him to just sit and obsess over that cardboard roll "hatching". If we take him out of the cave (he won't leave voluntarily) so he can get some exercise and visit with us, within 5-10 minutes, he's right back on his "nest". We've even tried taking away the roll, and he still "nests" in the food bowl.

I really need some advice--hopefully that doesn't just include "get him a mate". It may come to that in the end, but for right now I'm just concerned with his physical health. I'd really rather not have to deal with a mated pair if I don't have to, but I don't want him to be unhappy, either. Is there anything we can do to break the nesting cycle? I don't mind him doing it: he's actually QUIET, but I am concerned for his well being.

If another bird is absolutely necessary, then we'll do it, but we'd really appreciate any other suggestions.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Well............it is a STRONG part of an adult pigeons/doves natural life to want a mate and to raise babies. Those behaviors are going to come out. Without a real situation the urge is so strong that you may be considered the mate and the cardboard role the eggs LOL! You will have to put up with that or get him a mate......but that will also mean fake eggs if you don't want baby doves.


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

Woodnative said:


> Well............it is a STRONG part of an adult pigeons/doves natural life to want a mate and to raise babies. Those behaviors are going to come out. Without a real situation the urge is so strong that you may be considered the mate and the cardboard role the eggs LOL! You will have to put up with that or get him a mate......but that will also mean fake eggs if you don't want baby doves.


Thanks Woodnative. I appreciate the reply. I understand all that, but what I'm concerned about is his health. Is it bad for him to sit on the nest 24/7 forever with no respite? I mean, without a mate to share the duties, he literally doesn't leave the nest unless we forcibly remove him, and then he only stays away for 5-10 minutes. Will he eventually stop this, at least for a while, or is there anything we can do to set up some kind of balance for him? We did take the "egg" away once, and it didn't seem to make a bit of difference--he still sat in the empty bowl. If things get TOO desperate, we will, of course, break down and get him a mate. He seems perfectly happy, but who knows what these little things are thinking. I miss his sitting in my lap, cuddling, and his antics outside of the cage as well.


----------

